# Hey yall



## Tanked

Well im new here figured I'd drop by and say hello.. I just bought my first fish tank last week and am currenty in the process of getting her up in running  thanks for housing me on this site.


----------



## ameekplec.

Welcome to the forum!!

You'll find lots of helpful advice here for the beginner, and you'll get a lot of support along the way. Lots of good people here, and it's a great hobby!

Congrats on the first tank! What size is it and what equipment do you have on it? Where do you want to go with it?


----------



## Cory_Dad

Welcome Tanked.

You can get a lot of help and info from this site and the rent is quite reasonable too.


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Welcome to the forum!!
> 
> You'll find lots of helpful advice here for the beginner, and you'll get a lot of support along the way. Lots of good people here, and it's a great hobby!
> 
> Congrats on the first tank! What size is it and what equipment do you have on it? Where do you want to go with it?


Well, For one reason or another I just randomly deiced too buy a tank one day while I was out and here I'am 

Not sure on the brand of the tank but its 20gallons, my filter is a Aqueon 150gph the heater is a stealth, with coral 50/50 lamp set... And the accessories are of various brands. Im not quite sure were I want togo with it. I for some reason like the noise of a fish tank when im trying to sleep I would evently like too move to saltwater but ill taker a step at a time. 



Cory_Dad said:


> Welcome Tanked.
> 
> You can get a lot of help and info from this site and the rent is quite reasonable too.


Thanks boss.. good, but between you and I the contract was a little fishy.


----------



## Ciddian

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Tanked

Ciddian said:


> Hello and welcome!


Thanks a lot


----------



## duffgrot

Welcome and make sure you make room for the 5 other tanks that everyone will 'encourage' you to get. We have a habit of motivating Multiple Tank Syndrome here.


----------



## Tanked

duffgrot said:


> Welcome and make sure you make room for the 5 other tanks that everyone will 'encourage' you to get. We have a habit of motivating Multiple Tank Syndrome here.


 thanks!... I was looking at bigger tanks but I thought it would be best to work my way up learning as I go.


----------



## Cory_Dad

Tanked said:


> thanks!... I was looking at bigger tanks but I thought it would be best to work my way up learning as I go.


Bah! Where's the challenge in doing it that way?


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> Bah! Where's the challenge in doing it that way?


hmmm icic ... So your saying I should go back and buy that 85gallon with a wooden cabinet and internal filter?..


----------



## ameekplec.

No, you should go back and get the 210 with overflows in each corner, 6 ft LED fixtures, three Eheim pro 3e and the mahogany stand. Oops, I drooled on myself.

Goos place to start is a 20g. Salt, maybe you want to go straight in, maybe not. Some people do SW first then FW, others FW then SW, others yet, FW all the way.

But in any case, this is definitely a good place to start!


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> No, you should go back and get the 210 with overflows in each corner, 6 ft LED fixtures, three Eheim pro 3e and the mahogany stand. Oops, I drooled on myself.
> 
> Goos place to start is a 20g. Salt, maybe you want to go straight in, maybe not. Some people do SW first then FW, others FW then SW, others yet, FW all the way.
> 
> But in any case, this is definitely a good place to start!


lol I have know idea what yer talking bout but it sounds bad ass!

Well I was seriously considering going salt, but with the price of the fish and tanks I thought it would be best too learn the basics of fish care and tank maintenance with equipment that isn't so pricey and easy too screw up.


----------



## Cory_Dad

ameekplec. said:


> No, you should go back and get the 210 with overflows in each corner, 6 ft LED fixtures, three Eheim pro 3e and the mahogany stand.


Now THAT's what I'm talkin' 'bout! And remember, do as I say, not as I do.

Seriously, you're doing the right thing with the 20. Low entry fee and easy to maintain. And if it all goes to hell in a hand basket, easy to start over without a lot of tears.


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> Now THAT's what I'm talkin' 'bout! And remember, do as I say, not as I do.
> 
> Seriously, you're doing the right thing with the 20. Low entry fee and easy to maintain. And if it all goes to hell in a hand basket, easy to start over without a lot of tears.


Thanks.

Quick question Can I put none communtiy fish in this small of a tank as long as i only put 3or4? the community fish imo are ugly and boring.


----------



## ameekplec.

Cory_Dad said:


> Seriously, you're doing the right thing with the 20. Low entry fee and easy to maintain. And if it all goes to hell in a hand basket, easy to start over without a lot of tears.


So, got the drool off myself, and then stopped wallowing in pity.

Anyways, a 20 is a good size. big enough to be stable but small enough to be stable. Really a good place to learn to change the water, identify problems and just generally get your hands 'wet'. You'll also learn whet you like and don't like in terms of decor, fish selection and temperament, etc, so it's good to probe it out before going huge and spending lots of money, only to discover you have no idea what you're doing and you don't like what you've done.

Baby steps. Here we go.

But if I may make a suggestion, go with plants. Lots


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> So, got the drool off myself, and then stopped wallowing in pity.
> 
> Anyways, a 20 is a good size. big enough to be stable but small enough to be stable. Really a good place to learn to change the water, identify problems and just generally get your hands 'wet'. You'll also learn whet you like and don't like in terms of decor, fish selection and temperament, etc, so it's good to probe it out before going huge and spending lots of money, only to discover you have no idea what you're doing and you don't like what you've done.
> 
> Baby steps. Here we go.
> 
> But if I may make a suggestion, go with plants. Lots


lol, I was going to pick up a few ferns as I was told there easy too care for?


----------



## ameekplec.

Yep. If you're going to get a few beginner plants go with these:
Anubiases (almost any, but stick to barteris and nanas for now)
Ferns (windelov (lacy), or java fern) - if you see a borneo fern or african fern (that isn't called bolbitis - african water fern) don't buy it, as it will die, since it's not truly aquatic.
cryptocorynes (most of them, some are light intensive - get c. wenditti to start)
If you want some taller plants, go with any hygrophila sp. (except probably rosanervig, it won't be happy in a low light tank).


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Yep. If you're going to get a few beginner plants go with these:
> Anubiases (almost any, but stick to barteris and nanas for now)
> Ferns (windelov (lacy), or java fern) - if you see a borneo fern or african fern (that isn't called bolbitis - african water fern) don't buy it, as it will die, since it's not truly aquatic.
> cryptocorynes (most of them, some are light intensive - get c. wenditti to start)
> If you want some taller plants, go with any hygrophila sp. (except probably rosanervig, it won't be happy in a low light tank).


whats the most natural for these fish and whats a good one for moderate to average light?


----------



## ameekplec.

Moderate - average = moderate - low

http://plantgeek.net/plantguide_cat.php?category=1

Pick your category, and you'll see many (but not all  ) of your choices.

If you're looking for plants, a good place to start is the classifieds in the buy/sell/trade forum. Calmer had a good ad there, check it out.


----------



## planter

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Moderate - average = moderate - low
> 
> http://plantgeek.net/plantguide_cat.php?category=1
> 
> Pick your category, and you'll see many (but not all  ) of your choices.
> 
> If you're looking for plants, a good place to start is the classifieds in the buy/sell/trade forum. Calmer had a good ad there, check it out.


Thanks... How do these plants grow just in the gravel? doesn't seem like the roots could grab anything?. Like i said I'm total newb to this stuff. 


planter said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks


----------



## planter

Tanked said:


> Thanks... How do these plants grow just in the gravel? doesn't seem like the roots could grab anything?. Like i said I'm total newb to this stuff.
> 
> Thanks


You may want to start a new thread in the plants section. Look like this may be a long conversation.  There is a better chance that more members will see your post if it's in that forum.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> You may want to start a new thread in the plants section. Look like this may be a long conversation.  There is a better chance that more members will see your post if it's in that forum.


Will do boss


----------



## Cory_Dad

Tanked said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Quick question Can I put none communtiy fish in this small of a tank as long as i only put 3or4? the community fish imo are ugly and boring.


Should that have read 'some' instead of 'none'?

Ya, that's what I had suggested. Go pick up 4 zebra danios from Pet Smart for $0.77 each. You won't be harming them as long as you monitor the water for the aforementioned chemicals and do a water change if anything goes above .20.

And I'm sure they'll love the lebensraum.


----------



## Cory_Dad

ameekplec. said:


> So, got the drool off myself, and then stopped wallowing in pity.
> 
> But if I may make a suggestion, go with plants. Lots


Come now ameekplec., I've seen some of your stuff. You won't get any pity from me.

As for the plants, that's a definite.


----------



## pat3612

Hey Welcome to the forum, everybody here are pretty great but they are a bunch of enablers I started off with a 20 now I have the 20 two 10s a 55 and a 90. So be for warned lol


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> Should that have read 'some' instead of 'none'?
> 
> Ya, that's what I had suggested. Go pick up 4 zebra danios from Pet Smart for $0.77 each. You won't be harming them as long as you monitor the water for the aforementioned chemicals and do a water change if anything goes above .20.
> 
> And I'm sure they'll love the lebensraum.


 I was meaning to say can I put some none community fish as long as I don't add to many

I'm sorry guys didn't get a chance to get my plants after work  was too damned tired. But Ill get my plants and another peice of drift wood tomorrow!



Cory_Dad said:


> Come now ameekplec., I've seen some of your stuff. You won't get any pity from me.
> 
> *As for the plants, that's a definite*.


 gonna be like a jungle



pat3612 said:


> Hey Welcome to the forum, everybody here are pretty great but they are a bunch of enablers I started off with a 20 now I have the 20 two 10s a 55 and a 90. So be for warned lol


Thanks!  ... Im still debating on picking up that 85gallon and setting it aside for a future project


----------



## Cory_Dad

Ah, yes, non-community fish. Several small ones will be ok.

Be careful with over stocking of plants otherwise they will start to starve themselves. You may want to buy some Flourish and Excel to feed them. And make sure you have enough lumens from you lights.

Yes, these are exciting times.


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> Ah, yes, non-community fish. Several small ones will be ok.
> 
> Be careful with over stocking of plants otherwise they will start to starve themselves. You may want to buy some *Flourish and Excel* to feed them. And make sure you have enough *lumens* from you lights.
> 
> Yes, these are exciting times.


 Whats that....... and um that too?

would four plants 2 nice arching perice of drift wood with many hole and 3fish plus a algae eater be over loaded?


----------



## Cory_Dad

http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c163336p16739427.2.html

http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c163336p16739429.2.html

- plant food.

'lumens' - enough light output from your lamps for your plants to photosynthesize

You can put in anything and any number you want, it just depends on how often you're going to need to do water changes, daily, bi-weekly, weekly, etc.

Whatever you add, keep checking the ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels. If they get too high, your fish will die.


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c163336p16739427.2.html
> 
> http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c163336p16739429.2.html
> 
> - plant food.
> 
> 'lumens' - enough light output from your lamps for your plants to photosynthesize
> 
> You can put in anything and any number you want, it just depends on how often you're going to need to do water changes, daily, bi-weekly, weekly, etc.
> 
> Whatever you add, keep checking the ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels. If they get too high, your fish will die.


Thanks one again 

Once or twice a week would be fine.. everyday is a bit much and I also want the fish to be comfortable.

My bulbs are 50watts each


----------



## Cory_Dad

Tanked said:


> Thanks one again
> 
> Once or twice a week would be fine.. everyday is a bit much and I also want the fish to be comfortable.


I think you misunderstood my post or I wasn't clear.

The frequency of the water changes should be dictated by what quality of the water in the tank is, not what you feel comfortable with doing. That is, if the tank is not cycled (or even if it is) but you over feed or the tank is over stocked, etc., then you will need to do more frequent water changes.

I hope this clears things up.


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> I think you misunderstood my post or I wasn't clear.
> 
> The frequency of the water changes should be dictated by what quality of the water in the tank is, not what you feel comfortable with doing. That is, if the tank is not cycled (or even if it is) but you over feed or the tank is over stocked, etc., then you will need to do more frequent water changes.
> 
> I hope this clears things up.


 lol I was just going to change it twice a week..

Now how do I get the chit out of the gravel? because no matter what I do i assume some food/poo is gonna seep into the gravel.


----------



## Riceburner

no aquarium should be without one. 

Python or similar in case you didn't know what it is.


----------



## Tanked

Just ran out and got one .. not a fancy as your but its big enough for my setup.


----------

